# Praying Mantis



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

I am just glad this didn't jump on me. I know I would have screamed like a little girl

1.



 
2.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice shots just as a heads up if you see one near a hummingbird feeder please move it they will kill and eat hummingbirds


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks! Yes, I have seen that photo making it's way around the web of the mantis holding one in it's claws.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 4, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thanks! Yes, I have seen that photo making it's way around the web of the mantis holding one in it's claws.


theres a photo showing one with a hummer? i never saw that


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

A few now that I googled it.

https://www.greatenergychallengeblo...ying-mantis-catches-hummingbird-picture-2.jpg


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 5, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> A few now that I googled it.
> 
> https://www.greatenergychallengeblo...ying-mantis-catches-hummingbird-picture-2.jpg


Whoah.  Thanks for sharing that.  Poor little thing.  I wonder if it was healthy or maybe old/tired.  I had no idea that a mantis could do that...


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice!  I'm jealous.  I haven't seen a praying mantis around since I was a kid.  Since I started macro I have been keeping my eye out but no luck.

Wow!  Catching a hummingbird!   Even with that picture Dean I didn't entirely believe it but I just saw a couple videos of them doing just that.   Supposedly they are know the catch mice as well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 5, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > A few now that I googled it.
> ...


It was hard for me to believe when I first saw pics/heard about it too.



BrentC said:


> Nice!  I'm jealous.  I haven't seen a praying mantis around since I was a kid.  Since I started macro I have been keeping my eye out but no luck.
> 
> Wow!  Catching a hummingbird!   Even with that picture Dean I didn't entirely believe it but I just saw a couple videos of them doing just that.   Supposedly they are know the catch mice as well.


I was very happy to see it too. I don't see them very often. I was walking around an area planted for butterflies, birds and bees when I saw it. I remember saying something out loud in thanks!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 5, 2017)

A couple more:
1


 
2


----------

